# Will 1 50 grain pellet kill deer out to 50 yards in a .50 cal. muzzleloader...



## Jacob Huffman (Sep 13, 2004)

I was watching a dvd a buddie let me borrow.It was the Drury Bros. In one of the scenes his neice was shooting a muzzle loader with only 1 50 grain pellet..They said it was effective out to something like 100 yards or something just under..I was wondering if anyone here has shot this load..My daughter wants to get into hunting this year and I was thinking of letting her use my muzzle loader with 1 50 grain pellet.. Let me know what you think...Thanks in advance guys / gals...


----------



## mnelson239 (Jan 29, 2001)

My daughter has kiled 2 deer with that combo. Use all lead sabots like the cheap shots 240 gr. I would probably keep the shots to 70 yds and through the lungs. It is better to get close. I also had her practice with 40 gr loads
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HTC (Oct 6, 2005)

While I have never tried it, I am sure that load will be more than enough at that distance. Bullet weight is one thing you might consider though. My first muzzleloader deer came in NY back when only a patched round ball was legal. That 148 grain bullet sat over the top of 60 grains of FFF. The deer took two shots to get on the ground and neither exited. 

I think the initial instinct for many people in your shoes would be to lighten the bullet weight when you lighten the powder charge. I believe you should do just the opposite or at least stay with a 250 - 300 grain bullet. Maybe do a couple of penetration tests using old wet phone books? All things being equal I would rather hit them with a slightly slower heavy bullet.


----------



## jmoser (Sep 11, 2002)

It will certainly kill a deer, question is how quick?

I agree that a heavier bullet and a lung shot would be best bet, not much room for error with range estimation, shot placement, or quartering angle.

I would limit range to ~50 yards or so and be prepared to track it.

Probably pretty close to a .44 Special load with a 240 gr sabot, just pushing 1000 - 1200 fps maybe?


----------



## PITBULL (May 23, 2003)

Im sure that it would work but you should consult the owners manual of the gun in question and see what the mininum recomended load is for the rifle. You might be better off using loose powder and working up a load between 75-95 grains and find out what is the most accurate out of your gun, At 75-95 grains and depending on your projectial recoil should not be too bad. good luck. 

Oh wait I forgot you cant kill a deer unless you use 150 grains of powder and a 250-300grain sabot JK


----------



## Jacob Huffman (Sep 13, 2004)

OK..Thanks guy's...Our shot's will probably be closer than 50 yards..past that it gets to brushy..is that a real word ??? Anyway they are generally within 30 - 40 yards.My daughter hunted with me 2 years ago during muzzle loader and I was very surprised at her reaction..

I asked her if she wanted to go out.. and she did..So while on the way to my spot I was telling her that this was for real and that if she felt OK with me shooting I would, if she didnt I would not...her choice..Well when the time came she said go ahead , so I did...She even held the flashlight for me while I field dressed it..sort of..She didnt want to look at the guts so she looked down at the ground while trying to hold the light for me...lol...But all she said when I was done was " it just looks like a pile of grey stuff " so she did very well as far as Im concerned. That doe was taken at 30 yards and the one I took 3 days earlier was at only 10 yards..


----------



## Niles Coyote (Jul 22, 2009)

A little off topic but I took a large doe with 40 grains of substitute in a Ruger Old Army (black powder handgun) at 30 yards a few years back. I dont recall what the ball weight was off hand; it brought her down in short order. I am confident that 50 grains in a 50cal would work fine.


----------



## Outdoorzman (Jun 5, 2001)

For What it's worth.
I took a doe with a 36 caliber maxi ball over 35-40 grains FFF. Double lung shot, went 40 yards before expiring.
The distance was about 45 yards.


----------



## Newcub (May 26, 2010)

Jacob Huffman said:


> I was watching a dvd a buddie let me borrow.It was the Drury Bros. In one of the scenes his neice was shooting a muzzle loader with only 1 50 grain pellet..They said it was effective out to something like 100 yards or something just under..I was wondering if anyone here has shot this load..My daughter wants to get into hunting this year and I was thinking of letting her use my muzzle loader with 1 50 grain pellet.. Let me know what you think...Thanks in advance guys / gals...


Try useing a 180 grain .44 or .45 cal jacketed hallow point with the apropriate sabbot...My brother & his freind's live's out in Iowa & that is all they use..But with a heavier charge..

Newcub


----------

